# soo slow - fssm32.exe to blame?



## Benderuu

Hi.

Windows XP SP2 Intel Celeron CPU 2.4 GH 256MB RAM

Trying to speed up my computer, can be soooo slow at times - recently installed Uniblue's Powersuite (reg cleaner, etc), regularly run CCleaner, using Shaw Secure 2.0 for virus/malware. All scans show no viruses or malware. I've cleaned up about everything I can. (Even deleted all my Itunes songs !!) Noticed that fssm32.exe seems to be a memory hog, task manager showing 20-30K of mem usage, but 123-150K of virtual mem. 

1) Is normal for so much virtual mem to be used for this?
2) If not, could this be the reason for the high RAM usage and slow performance? 
According to Uniblue's "SpeedUpMyPC" my RAM usage seems to vary from 55-99% (changing fairly rapidly). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Broly

Hi! 
I'm no expert on this but something that I found about this file makes me uneasy. This quote.

" Determining whether fssm32.exe is a virus or a legitimate Windows process depends on the directory location it executes or runs from.", http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/fssm32/ .

This suggests to me that there is a problem. This file is part of F-Secure Antivirus program. Hopefully this will be of some help. But I do know that Anti-Virus Programs in general take up large amounts of RAM, and the load very early in the intital OS start up proccess. Your problem may be solved with something as simple as a memory upgrade. Hope it works out for u and I know that these guys on this forum will solve your problem. Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## rookie147

*Broly* is correct that this particular file is related to the F-Secure Anti-Virus software, which I am therefore assuming you have installed. If this is the sole reason why your computer is acting very slowly, you may like to consider uninstalling thif programme and starting to use another. There is however no guarantee that this will speed things up at all for you, generally most anit-virus programmes require a similar amount of memory to run. If you wish to remove it and install a new one, I can personall recommend the following *free* programmes:
Antivir, Avast!, AVG, Bitdefender Free

A whole host of other reasons might account for this slow down, but I will highlight the most prominent ones below.
You might like to limit the programs that are loading when your computer starts; you might have unnecessary software loading when you boot your computer which is eating away at your CPU and ultimately slowing down your computer. Many programs install a quick launch feature which is not needed; if you want to use the program you can start it up manually. The easiest way to see whether a program is needed at startup, you can use the list below, which gives an indication of whether the program is required/optional etc. Note that essential processes such as those for your anti-virus or your modem must be kept.
So, firstly click on *Start | Run* and type *msconfig*. Then hit enter.
Click on the 'startup' tab and a list of programs will appear.
You can compare the startup name with those on the startup list. The link is below:
www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups
To stop a program loading at boot, just remove the tick.
Click 'OK', and choose to restart.

You might like to try and clear clutter off your computer, and free up some space on your hard drive.
Old games, unwanted photos and unused programs could be a starting point.
You can also clear clutter such as temporary files by doing the following:
Go to *Start | Run*.
Type the following in the box: *cleanmgr* and click ok.
Let it scan your system for files to remove.
Make sure only Temporary Files, Temporary Internet Files, and Recycle Bin are checked.
Press *OK* to remove them.

Windows puts new files in any available open space and defragging will cluster files closer together making your hard drive more efficient. This saves wear and tear while speeding up programs.
1. Open *My Computer*. 
2. Right-click the local disk volume that you want to defragment, and then click *Properties*. 
3. On the *Tools* tab, click *Defragment Now*. 
4. Click *Defragment*. 
5. This process takes quite a long time, so be patient.

You may also like t take a look at the following tutorial, which contains additional information on this subject:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic87058.html

Please let us know if this helps at all, and also the amount of RAM you have available on your computer.


----------

